# Bigger Screens, Smaller Minimums



## primaconcepts (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey There,
Is there anywhere that I could get larger screens, maybe 16x16 in? And still keep minimums of 24-36 and such? I have been using a local screen printer who's minimums were 24, and screen size was 14x14, but I need a screen that's bigger. I'm not looking for an all-over print, just a larger screen... Anyone know of anywhere?

Thanks


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

wow 14x14 is little i normally used 20x24


----------



## primaconcepts (Apr 1, 2008)

where at? what were the minimums?


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

try posting here
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referr...t-your-t-shirt-printing-design-requests-here/
or 
TF Classifieds - T-Shirt Forums


----------

